# 1973 3.0CS Coupe Air Conditioner



## jmpickell (Jan 10, 2019)

I am told my original compressor needs to be replaced with an E30 model compressor. Does anyone have advice on this? What year E30? How it's mounted to the motor? What can I use from my original system?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

JM, the answer to this will be on e9coupe.com, that’s where all the E9 guys hang out. If you get nowhere, message me and I’ll send some photos of the aftermarket AC on my ‘73 CS.


----------

